# Tiling a Bathtub/Shower Surround



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Hey Guys!

I've been reading through this forum and found a lot of good info which helped me with my first tile job...tiling my entryway...which was a success!

Now I'm going to be tiling the bathtub surround/shower area.  It is a standard shower/tub with a shower curtain.  I've hired someone to gut the room, redo some plumbing, electrical, and drywall and then I will be coming in and doing the rest.  He is going to hang cement board in the shower area for me.  My questions are these...

~After he hangs the cement board I seal it with red guard and then put the tile up correct?

~When setting the tile do I use normal thinset? I've heard about something called mastic, is this better?


Thanks Guys/Gals!

Patrick


----------



## TileGuy (May 20, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I've been reading through this forum and found a lot of good info which helped me with my first tile job...tiling my entryway...which was a success!
> 
> ...




 Before you RedGuard it you need to tape all the seems and corners with mesh tape and then "spakle" them with thinset. This is VERY important and it also keeps the warranty valid. 
 Mastic is OK in certain aps but thinset is always safer. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 21, 2008)

TileGuy said:


> Before you RedGuard it you need to tape all the seems and corners with mesh tape and then "spakle" them with thinset. This is VERY important and it also keeps the warranty valid.
> Mastic is OK in certain aps but thinset is always safer.
> 
> Good Luck!



Makes sense.  Thanks Tile Guy!


----------



## rachael24 (May 21, 2008)

Try and get some pics up of the progress if you can!!


----------



## handyguys (May 21, 2008)

Thinset for sure in wet areas. Only place I would use mastic is maybe for a kitchen backsplash or something like that.

When I tile I like to do the mesh tape and installation of the tiles at the same time. I haven't used redgard so I don't know where it figures in the process. 

The reason I tile and tape at the same time is I do not like the inevitable hump created by my taping and 'mudding' of the seams.

When I do a shower I lap the tile over the drywall by about an inch or inch and a half to cover the transition between the backer and the drywall outside of the wet area. I use my same tape and tile at the same time technique in that area too.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips guys!  I'll definitely get pics up...this bathroom is nasty now and desperately in need of this!


----------



## Harry (May 22, 2008)

Like HandyGuys said .... no mastic should ever be used in a shower.
RedGard is a good waterproof membrane.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the job got started today!  Woohoo!  Here are some before and during pics.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## inspectorD (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice demo job. 
Just make sure you can get the tub in the room while all the framing is open. I would also change out any galvanized waste lines in the area, they tend to clog up. 
Have fun.


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah tub goes in this morning...the sink and bathtub waste lines have been replaced...woohoo!


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 8, 2008)

This remodel has been hard since this is the only bathroom in our house...I think my parents are sick of us being up at their house taking showers...hahaha...here are some updated pics...this week will be the second coat of mud, texture, prime, paint, then tile/grout the floor, install the vanity and vanity light, then tile the shower....fun stuff!


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty!

We got the RedGard up in the shower...I was going to do just the joints but I had so much extra RedGard I did the whole shower...

We also got the texture on the walls and two coats of PVA up...it's starting to look like a real room...woohoo!!!

Pics to come this evening...


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 16, 2008)

More pics!!!!


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 18, 2008)

The family is loving having a bathroom with toilet, mirror, and sink back!

Tonight I go in and tile the shower...Should be interesting, my first tile job on a vertical surface...hmmmm....I'm starting to run out of time...we have company coming into town on friday and staying with us for 5 days so I'm getting pressure from the fam to get this done...damn you house with only one bathroom!


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 18, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> The family is loving having a bathroom with toilet, mirror, and sink back!
> 
> Tonight I go in and tile the shower...Should be interesting, my first tile job on a vertical surface...hmmmm....I'm starting to run out of time...we have company coming into town on friday and staying with us for 5 days so I'm getting pressure from the fam to get this done...damn you house with only one bathroom!



youll do fine  

The floor looks awsome btw


want a job?


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is what I got done in the shower today...


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow those tiles look really green in the pics...I don't think the pics do them justice....

Any suggestions on tiling the upper slanted part of the wall?  I just can't help but think I'll stick tiles up there and they will just fall down...


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 20, 2008)

my progress today...it was easier than I thought putting tiles on the slanted ceiling...I kept waiting for them to come down on my head...hahaha...


----------



## TileGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

pwhoolboom said:


> my progress today...it was easier than I thought putting tiles on the slanted ceiling...I kept waiting for them to come down on my head...hahaha...



One time I had a tile fall down. I thought, "hmm strange, it has plenty of coverage" then I put it back.
It fell yet again and I put it back again. Finally it falls and nearly hits me and when I look up to the empty spot I notice a small ray of light shining through the thinset lines.
It was my friend who was setting tile in the bathroom next to me pushing a finish nail through the wall while trying to hold in his laugh.

LOL



The job looks awsome !


----------



## pwhoolboom (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks TileGuy!

Honestly it's not perfect and it's driving me crazy...my girlfriend keeps telling me "If you didn't keep pointing out the flaws to me, I'd never see them!"...nonetheless they are there and bugging me...plenty of lessons learned for next time though!


----------

